# Thermaltake Xaser VI and Armor+ Specs Unveiled



## malware (Oct 2, 2007)

Thermaltake has just released the specs on its upcoming Xaser VI and Armor+ liquid cooled cases.



 

 

 

 

 




ThermalTake Armor+ VH6000 series specifications:
Case type: Super tower 
Dimension: 600 x 245 x 625mm 
Weight: 16.8kg (20.8kg for the LCS version) 
Side panel: transparent window 
Removable motherboard tray 
Cable management 
Sliding hood 
Adjustable PSU bridge 
Made out of steel, with aluminum front 
140mm front fan, 120mm exhaust fan, 230mm side intake fan, two 140mm intake fans in the bottom and a 140mm intake fan for the VGA. 
5.25" Drive bays: 7 (3 occupied by LCS cooling system) 
3.5" drive bays: 7
Front I/O: 1x e-SATA, 4x USB 2.0, 1x FireWire, HD Audio 
Expansion slots: 10 
LCS version also features a liquid cooling system that occupies three 5.25" drive bays. It has a 153 x 120 x 28mm with a blue 120mm LED fan, P500 liquid pump (500l/hr), a copper water block, Flow TX flow meter, a 320cc reservoir and transparent UV tubes.

ThermalTake Xaser VI VG4000 series specifications:
Case type: Super tower 
Dimensions: 605 x 250 x 660mm 
Weight: 17.7kg, 18kg with non-windowed sidepanel, 23.9kg with LCS cooling and 24.2kg with LCS and non-windowed sidepanel. 
Available with and without window side panel 
Sliding motherboard tray 
Cable management 
Sliding hood 
Adjustable PSU bridge 
Made out of steel, aluminum front 
140mm front intake, 120mm exhaust fan, 140mm top exhaust, 2x 140mm bottom intake and a 140mm fan to cool the VGA. 
7 5.25" drive bays (3 occupied by LCS cooling system) 
7 3.5" drive bays 
Front I/O: 2x e-SATA, 4x USB 2.0, FireWire and HD audio. 
Expansion slots: 10 
LCS version also features a liquid cooling system that occupies three 5.25" drive bays. It has a 153 x 120 x 28mm with a blue 120mm LED fan, P500 liquid pump (500l/hr), a copper water block, Flow TX flow meter, a 320cc reservoir and transparent UV tubes.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## MicroUnC (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm speechless!


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 2, 2007)

thy both look cool besides those the pink uv and the hood feature on them is great might have to get one when i build my new pc put my own waterblock and pump in of course


----------



## Hawk1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn! I wish my original Armor had that removable MB tray. BTW there is a video of this Armor on Youtube. Looks very cool, but no water for me.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2007)

thats just sick.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYT3eIFETqY


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2007)

be nice casheti, its a sick product


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2007)

i must say that the turn table thing was annoying.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 2, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> thy both look cool besides those the pink uv and the hood feature on them is great might have to get one when i build my new pc put my own waterblock and pump in of course



You know, I'm not a fan of pink, but seeing them mixed up with blue like that, makes me wanna get some pink cold cathodes  (current system has 2 blue).

Pink also compliments black real good and as my mobo is black, like in that case, it could look as good (or silencing some ).


----------



## pt (Oct 2, 2007)

am i the only to think this case is fkin ugly?
and for 300, i wold get a lian li


----------



## a111087 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh! Look! New heater!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!!!! man if thermaltake was a porn director - Xsaer VI & Armour would be porn stars with huge ding dongs! f**k yeah! loving those cases baby!


----------



## Ser-J (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn  ........... I Like


----------



## MicroUnC (Oct 2, 2007)

pt said:


> am i the only to think this case is fkin ugly?
> and for 300, i wold get a lian li



Yeah! i like LIAN LI PC-V2000APLUSII W Silver Aluminum Server Computer Case.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 2, 2007)

I really like some of the features on the Armor+, but there is no way I'd buy a case that ugly.


----------



## MicroUnC (Oct 2, 2007)

From the inside they all the same.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 2, 2007)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Wow!!!! man if thermaltake was a porn director - Xsaer VI & Armour would be porn stars with huge ding dongs! f**k yeah! loving those cases baby!



you just made my sig


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 3, 2007)

panchoman said:


> you just made my sig


arent you gonna 'thank' me for it?


----------



## panchoman (Oct 3, 2007)

lol, you sir are a thanks whore lol jk


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 3, 2007)

Great cases... crazy ass features, however the NEONS.... please thermaltake, DONT HAVE THEM PREINSTALLED!!!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 3, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Great cases... crazy ass features, however the NEONS.... please thermaltake, DONT HAVE THEM PREINSTALLED!!!



i wouldn't mind the uv cold cathode to make the uv reactive coolant/tubing look really nice. just add another cathode next to it for a different color scheme.


----------



## 0V3CHKiN (Oct 3, 2007)

Rather have the CM Stacker.

Never been a big fan of Thermaltake's cases, and this doesn't help.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 3, 2007)

Removable motherboard tray !!!!!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 3, 2007)

pink UV's are over teh top IMHO


----------



## steelkane (Oct 3, 2007)

I can see an older case thats steel, but if I was to buy a new case for myself it would be mostly or all aluminum.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2007)

oy, still made out of steel, ohwell it should be cheaper in pricing then, in compare to all aluminum cases


----------



## Wile E (Oct 3, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Removable motherboard tray !!!!!!


What's so special about this case having one? Our Stackers have them too.


----------



## AddSub (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice cases. I have two XaserV series cases, a V7000C(steel) and V8000+(aluminum). These  new ones look like all-steel construction with some plastic here and there. It’s very hard to find decent steel cases nowadays. Steel takes care of noise, vibration and steel cases are not as fragile as aluminum ones. Also, these seem to be EATX capable cases (extended ATX) much like the XaserV series. Which means you don’t have to worry how long that massive next gen video card is going to be since you’ll have all the space/clearance length-wise you need.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive never liked or been fond of the XASER (How the hell do you pronounce it? Laster with an X?)

But the Armor is a bad ass case.

Of course, I want the cooler master Cosmos myself (XENOSAGA FTW!!!)


----------



## WeStSiDePLaYa (Oct 4, 2007)

Steel, ugly as hell, and no innovative features.

Why are people hyped for this?


----------

